# Yo soy la hamburguesa



## Jidequin

Hola, todos


Esta es la llamada *frase copulativa* pero no en el sentido literal "Yo soy la hamburguesa" , sino en el sentido de que:

"Lo que quiero comer (o lo que he pedido) es la hamburguesa", en el contexto de que en un restaurante te preguntan qué quieres comer o quién ha pedido la hamburguesa.

¿Es válido o permisible este tipo de copulativo en español?

En mi lengua materna, japonesa, sí es permisible. Dicen que hay mismo tipo de frase también en el francés, el alemán, el coreano y el chino.

Además de la frase mencionada, quiero saber si se permiten las frases siguientes, que las versiones traducidas en inglés, todas, son admisibles :


1. Yo soy la hamburguesa.
Contexto:en un restaurante, el camarero pregunta qué quieres comer o quién ha pedido la hamburguesa.

Gracias y dejad mil comentarios.

*En este foro no está permitido el uso de otros idiomas distintos al español. Solo se permite una consulta por hilo. Muchas gracias. Ayutuxtepeque (Moderador).*


----------



## Saúl Ortega

No, no, no, y no.

Pero sí algo como esto (no estoy seguro si aplica a tu consulta):

Soy amor (soy amoroso/enamoradizo/etc.)

Y más metafóricas:

Eres canción (eres melodiosa/alegre/etc. Como una canción)

No sé si te haya servido de algo...

Pero como tus ejemplos, definitivamente no.


----------



## Jidequin

Estimado Saúl Ortega :

Muchas gracias por el comentario.

Claro que sí me han serivido los ejemplos que has dado. Te los agradezco.
Los dos ejemplos que ofreces son un poco diferentes de mi consulta, porque son más metafólicos, como dices.
Tal vez son de un tipo de _Él es (una) fiesta(＝Él es muy divertido).
_
Cuando oigas o veas algunos ejemplos interesantes, no dejes de hacerme conocerlos. Gracias.


----------



## Jidequin

Estimado Quique Alfaro :

Muchas gracias por la respuesta.

Muuuy interesantes son tus comentarios, que también me están animando.

Nunca he imaginado que haya diferencias de permisibilidad según las regiones.

Y gracias a ti, sé que algunos ejemplos pueden tener _matices humorísticas_.

Cuando oigas o veas algunos ejemplos interesantes, no dejes de hacerme conocerlos. Gracias.

*Comentarios ajenos al tema. Gracias. Ayutuxtepeque (Moderador).*


----------



## Xiscomx

Hola _*Jidekin*:_
Por aquí sí se oye mucho, principalmente en restauración, es una frase elíptica:
_*Yo soy la hamburguesa*_ por _*yo soy el de la hamburguesa*_ o _*yo soy el que ha pedido la hamburguesa*_;esto en la sala, en la cocina:
_*La hamburguesa pide poco hecha*_ por _*el de la hamburguesa pide que esté poco hecha *_o _*el que ha pedido la hamburguesa la quiere poco hecha*_.


----------



## Hakuna Matata

Definitivamente no me gusta como suena.
Y me hace recordar a la manera en que se suelen expresar los médicos (al menos unos cuantos que conozco) cuando dicen "hoy vino un abdomen agudo", para referirse a que _hoy vino un paciente con un cuadro de abdomen agudo._


----------



## Saúl Ortega

Pues me sorprende que en algunos lugares se usen expresiones así...

Por estos lados, definitivamente no. Y si alguien dijera una frase así, estoy seguro que se le reirían...


----------



## S.V.

No me parece tan extraña, como la plantea Xisco. _¿Tú eras los tacos o la hamburguesa?_, porque el mesero tiene dos ordenes en sus manos. Aunque lo común aún me sería con _el de_. _Yo soy el de la hamburguesa. Nosotros éramos los de las seis costillas_.

_¿Ustedes eran las seis hamburguesas o las seis costillas?_ Aunque es más bien un uso particular, y no el equivalente usual del ejemplo japonés o de otra lengua.


----------



## flljob

Pues yo nunca lo había oído así, yo diría "para mi la hamburguesa".


----------



## Jidequin

Estimado Xiscomx

Muchas gracias por el comentario muy animador!!
También me sirve mucho el ejemplo *La hamburguesa pide poco hecha*, que será menos aceptable en mi lengua materna, japonés. Tendré que visitar Mallorca para oír "en vivo" las expresiones que me haces conocer(ja, ja, ja). Muuuchas gracias.


----------



## Jidequin

Estimada Hakuna Matata

Gracias por el comentario y me provoca gran curiosidad de que en las bocas de algunos médicos se oiga *hoy vino un abdomen agudo, *que será otro teme que me atraiga tanto. Muchas gracias y cuando oigas o veas algunos ejemplos interesantes, no dejes de hacerme conocerlos.


----------



## Jidequin

Estimad@ SV
Gracias por el comentario y me tengo que tomar en cuenta de que se trata del uso no tam común, sino más bien particular. El ejemplo que me enseñas, ¿Ustedes eran las seis hamburguesas o las seis costillas?, lo guardo en mi cajita de colecciones. Gracias.


----------



## Jidequin

Estimad@ filljob

Gracias por el comentario y yo también diría como dirías tú.

Pero me parece interesantísimo que haya una expresión como esta, cuya aceptabilidad varía tanto según las personas,  las zonas y los países.


----------



## Madame Barberin

Hola:

No es muy corriente y es verdad que con comida suena raro así de sopetón. Sin embargo con numéros se oye a diario en los comercios o administraciones donde se hace cola con núméros:
- ¿El 34?
- ¡Soy yo! ... ¡Yo soy el 34!
Y ya no suena tan raro.


----------



## Jidequin

Estimada Madame  

_Merci _por el comentario tan sugestivo. De verdad nunca me imaginaba la situación de cola con número, que es también aceptable en mi lengua materna.


----------



## Tömk

> 1. Yo soy la hamburguesa.
> Contexto:en un restaurante, el camarero pregunta qué quieres comer o quién ha pedido la hamburguesa.


Yo soy el de la hamburguesa. (Para un hombre)
Yo soy la de la hamburguesa. (Para una mujer)


----------



## Languagelearner123456

Madame Barberin said:


> Hola:
> 
> No es muy corriente y es verdad que con comida suena raro así de sopetón. Sin embargo con numéros se oye a diario en los comercios o administraciones donde se hace cola con núméros:
> - ¿El 34?
> - ¡Soy yo! ... ¡Yo soy el 34!
> Y ya no suena tan raro.


Pues conviene que lo usen con los números. Si alguien está esperando en un lugar y el anunciador dice venga aquí el número 34 y tú dices que lo eres, así que en ese caso tiene mucho sentido


----------



## Jidequin

Hola Tömik
Muchas gracias por el comentario. Otros nativos notan también como dices, y creo que esto es un sentido, verdadero y natural, que comparte la mayoría de los nativos. Si oyes o ves algunos ejemplos interesantes, no dejes de hacerme conocerlos.


----------



## Jidequin

Hola Laguagelearner

Te agradezco el comentario. Lo que dices lo repiten también otros nativos. Mmmm, me pregunto por qué sólo con número es válida esta expresión. Gracias de todos modos y si oyes o ves algunos ejemplos interesantes, no dejes de hacerme conocerlos.


----------



## Tömk

Jidequin said:


> Hola Tömk
> Muchas gracias por el comentario. Otros nativos notan también como dices, y creo que esto es un sentido, verdadero y natural, que comparte la mayoría de los nativos. Si oyes o ves algunos ejemplos interesantes, no dejes de hacerme conocerlos.


Qué bueno que te ayude de algo.

Aquí te dejo otras alternativas para decir "Yo soy el de la hamburguesa":

Yo soy el que pidió la hamburguesa.
La hamburguesa es para mí.
Yo pedí la hamburguesa.



> Mmmm, me pregunto por qué sólo con número es válida esta expresión.


La expresión es válida y es popular en países de latinoamérica, como Costa Rica, Nicaragua, Panamá, etc. El hecho de que te digan de que sólo es válida con números, no es del todo cierto, ya que existe y es popular en estos países. Claro, lo normal es con número, pero en restaurantes, en bares, etc., no te dan números para cada cosa que pidas. Por tanto, no te preocupes, que la expresión es totalmente válida y popular.


----------



## RIU

Hakuna Matata said:


> hoy vino un abdomen agudo"





Jidequin said:


> Muchas gracias y cuando oigas o veas algunos ejemplos interesantes, no dejes de hacerme conocerlos.



No quiero imaginar qué dirán los psicólogos que les ha llegado.



Madame Barberin said:


> - ¿El 34?
> - ¡Soy yo! ... ¡Yo soy el 34!
> Y ya no suena tan raro.





Jidequin said:


> Mmmm, me pregunto por qué sólo con número es válida esta expresión.



Pues porque en una cola, físicamente, yo soy el que hace el número 34 y por eso soy el 34; en cambio en una mesa, por más que me esfuerce yo no soy una hamburguesa, sino el que la pidió. Ahora bien, que los camatas hagan la broma, pues me parece divertido y todo.


----------



## Tömk

> ...en cambio en una mesa, por más que me esfuerce yo no soy una hamburguesa, sino el que la pidió.


Exactamente, por eso es "Yo soy el de la hamburguesa", que quiere decir que él es el que pidió la hamburguesa. No está diciendo "Yo soy la hamburguesa".


----------



## Jidequin

Hola Tómk
Gracias por los comentarios. Y me interesa mucho cuando dices que en algunos países latinoamericanos tales como Costa Rica, Nicaragua, o Panamá son más válidas estas expresiones. ¿Por la influencia de la lengua inglesa...? No lo sé... Pero me inspiras otro tema. Gracias.


----------



## Jidequin

Hola RIU
Te agradezco los comentarios muy sugestivos, aunque no veo claramente qué diferencia habrá entre el número y la hamburguesa. Me imagino que tampoco soy número en una cola, ni hasta físicamente lo soy... Como no soy nativo, siento no haberte captado bien lo que me querías hacer conocer. Déjame volver a pensar, y muchísimas gracias.


----------



## Tömk

Jidequin said:


> Hola RIU
> Te agradezco los comentarios muy sugestivos, aunque no veo claramente qué diferencia habrá entre el número y la hamburguesa. Me imagino que tampoco soy número en una cola, ni hasta físicamente lo soy... Como no soy nativo, siento no haberte captado bien lo que me querías hacer conocer. Déjame volver a pensar, y muchísimas gracias.


Lo que RIU te quería decir, es lo siguiente:

Te expongo un ejemplo:
En este momento estás en una ferretería para comprar unas herramientas, entonces debes coger un número para ser atendido:










Bien, supongamos que el número que cogiste fue el 8, eso significa, que tú eres "el 8" (el número). Ya cuando escuches una voz que diga "Número 8", entonces sabrás que eres tú, porque tú eres el 8.

Una última ilustración:





Saludos.


----------



## Jidequin

Hola Tömk
Muchísimas gracias por pronta respuesta, y con las imágenes. Ahora entiendo 1000 por ciento. Entiendo que el número, en este caso, aunque sea provisionalmente, funcionará como el propio nombre. Si no me equivoco, como todos pueden indicar su nombre diciendo _Yo soy Juan_ o_ Yo soy Mari_, con los números, también puedes decir _Yo soy el 8_... Acaso la expresión con número, tal vez, yo tenga que diferenciarla del caso de la hamburguesa. Mil gracias.


----------



## Madame Barberin

Hola:
Siento no haber explicitado con claridad lo de los números pero veo que los demás han suplido esta carencia con creces.

Tenga sin embargo en cuenta de que nadie dijo que fuera correcto, solo corriente y que no choca, en realidad lo correcto sería: Lo tengo yo.

EDITO para corregir un feo dequeismo, se lo agrdezco al forero que me advirtió.


----------



## Namarne

Jidequin said:


> 1. Yo soy la hamburguesa.
> Contexto:en un restaurante, el camarero pregunta qué quieres comer o quién ha pedido la hamburguesa.


Estoy con el sí, pero no para responder a "qué quiere comer", sino a "quién ha pedido la hamburguesa". 
De todos modos, no es como se dice habitualmente.


----------



## Tömk

Jidequin said:


> Hola Tömk
> Muchísimas gracias por la pronta respuesta, y con las imágenes. Ahora entiendo 1000 por ciento. Entiendo que el número, en este caso, aunque sea provisionalmente, funcionará como el propio nombre. Si no me equivoco, así como todos pueden indicar su nombre diciendo _Yo soy Juan_ o_ Yo soy Mari_, con los números, también puedes decir _Yo soy el 8_...


Qué bien que lo hayas entendido Jidequin. 

Muchos saludos.


----------



## Jidequin

Hola Manarne
Muchas gracias por el comentario. Este contexto que muestras me lo indican también otros nativos. Muy intereante es esta concordancia contextual.

Hola Tömk
Muchas gracias por los comentarios amables. Cómo interesante es hablar y discutir de la lengua entres varios nativos. Chao y muy buen día.


----------



## Tömk

> Cómo Qué interesante es hablar y discutir de la lengua entres varios nativos. Chao y muy buen día.


Buen día.


----------



## jilar

Con los números es fácil entender ese uso: Yo soy el siete (piensa que puedes vestirte con una camiseta que tenga ese número, los futbolistas por ejemplo; Ronaldo es el siete del Madrid). Aún así, siendo el número para atenderme, yo, personalmente, digo: Yo tengo el (número). Y la pregunta formal debería ser: -¿Quién tiene el (número)?
Con el verbo SER sería más formal decir: ¿Quién es el siguiente? (Acaba de atender a uno y quiere atender al siguiente)

Pero en el caso de una hamburguesa, para que fuera normal decir "Yo soy la hamburguesa" lo más normal sería que estuviéramos disfrazados de hamburguesa, o de perrito caliente, o de lo que sea. Por lo tanto es una forma de simplificar: Yo soy quien/el que va disfrazado de hamburguesa.
Por ejemplo un vendedor que tiene que ir así vestido, intentando interaccionar con el comprador o posible comprador (dicen que Brad Pitt trabajó en algún tipo de restaurante y se tuvo que disfrazar de pollo, saliendo a la calle a buscar clientes Brad Pitt disfrazado de pollo - famosos y sus trabajos anteriores )

En el caso que tú planteas, para recordarle al camarero qué has pedido, lo normal y más formal es decir:
Camarero: ¿Quién pidió la hamburguesa?= ¿Quién es el de la hamburguesa?
-Yo (soy [el de=quien pidió] la hamburguesa)


----------



## Dmb14

Jidequin said:


> Hola, todos
> 
> 
> Esta es la llamada *frase copulativa* pero no en el sentido literal "Yo soy la hamburguesa" , sino en el sentido de que:
> 
> "Lo que quiero comer (o lo que he pedido) es la hamburguesa", en el contexto de que en un restaurante te preguntan qué quieres comer o quién ha pedido la hamburguesa.
> 
> ¿Es válido o permisible este tipo de copulativo en español?
> 
> En mi lengua materna, japonesa, sí es permisible. Dicen que hay mismo tipo de frase también en el francés, el alemán, el coreano y el chino.
> 
> Además de la frase mencionada, quiero saber si se permiten las frases siguientes, que las versiones traducidas en inglés, todas, son admisibles :
> 
> 
> 1. Yo soy la hamburguesa.
> Contexto:en un restaurante, el camarero pregunta qué quieres comer o quién ha pedido la hamburguesa.
> 
> Gracias y dejad mil comentarios.
> 
> *En este foro no está permitido el uso de otros idiomas distintos al español. Solo se permite una consulta por hilo. Muchas gracias. Ayutuxtepeque (Moderador).*




seria ´´yo la hamburguesa´´


----------

